# Ford 5000 loader



## Juicebox (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey guys, does anybody know if loaders are interchangeable between a John Deere 4010 and a Ford 5000? Looking to buy a loader that the guy says is universal mount.
Thanks!


----------

